# New life spectrum food



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I got some of this today... an the pellets are literally this big > . seriously... I dont know how much to feed to my bettas... o.o

I usually feed 4 normal pellets at a meal... but these are strange... so tiny... 

Anyone else feed NLS Growth and know how much i should feed?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

I would suggest still feeding the four or so a meal and just see if your betta has any response to the change. My bettas get feed hikari gold betta, and theyre about the same size. They get 3 pellets twice a day and are fine. 

Remember, a bettas stomach is about the size of its eye ball, so they dont need that much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use NLS betta formula and they're pretty big. If they're that much smaller than regular pellets then give them 5 instead of 4.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

i dont know how big your screen is... But these pellets are TINY... Like, seven or eight would be equal to one of the normal pellets... 

I offered a small ammount to one of my pettas who had previously refused even soaked and crushed regular pellets, and he inhaled them as though he had never eaten in his life... ( i had been feeding him with just simple thawed frozen blood worms)


I got the NLS GROWTH formula, not the betta formula.


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

the pellets you were using before may have been really big, like too big for your betta to comfortably eat so that may be why he refused them. The smaller ones may be easier for him and hence he ate them readily.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont know if you just skim posts or what, but i did say that they were crushed and soaked before offering him the regular pellets. 


I dont want to sound rude, and maybe i am too doped up on pain meds to be talking to people, but it seems like you arent even listen to me.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I feed the same food, sometimes. I don't count them out, they just get the tiniest pinch. Probably about 10-15 pieces if you were to count them out? Not a lot. I really just can't think of a good way to measure it right now. My brain is fried too. I guess I don't worry as much about overfeeding it because the pieces are smaller so I think they are easier to digest.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, yeah that makes sense... Lol! The lady at the LFS said the can of food i got was like a years supply for at least ten bettas, i just laughed, but seeing the size, i believe her. XD 

I tested it out, and just a teeny pinch seems to work just fine. ^-^ Thanks. Now i should go to bed before the codine knocks me out at my desk...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I use NLS and they're pretty small. My fish usually get a small pinch per feeding. usually about 8-10 pellets. But all but two of mine are full grown adults, so they can handle that and more. I try to feed based on their size.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is the comparison, took it just now. 

On the left are the pellets i was feeding before, the smallest i could find at the store at the time, and on the right are the New Life Spectrum Growth formula pellets...


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the NLF foods! They have great ingredients, very nutritional!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep! Thats why i got it. XD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

now that is tiny!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Indeed! lol

I have been just feeding a pinch, i wonder if i got one of those little spoons that come with the sea monkey kits if it would be more accurate... XD


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I dont know if you just skim posts or what, but i did say that they were crushed and soaked before offering him the regular pellets.
> 
> 
> I dont want to sound rude, and maybe i am too doped up on pain meds to be talking to people, but it seems like you arent even listen to me.


some pellets are really big, like tetra mini floating pellets that come in the yellow container are huge. only like 2 of my bettas can actually eat them, i have nls betta formula and have used aqueon betta bellets and they are the same size and even omega betta buffet pellets are roughly the same size as, so if you have the tetra that is maybe why they are bigger than most pellets. for fred he likes the smaller ones better than the bigger ones. I have always found it interesting how different the types of food are depending on brand, though I guess not really surprised


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The way I figure it, we aren't zoologists where we record the exact weight of the food we feed our fish. A little variation from one day to the next is probably more natural anyways. My fish seem to be cool with it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, very true. I was just thinking it would be less mess with some way to measure out the food, rather than sticking my fingers in the pellets every time.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I had Sweepstakes when I got my boys, switched to Nutrafin Betta Shakers and I though they were huge. I got Aqeon Betta pellets and they are much more tiny and my younger boys can eat them. But wow, thems some tiny pellets!! Is have to give Nixon a table spoon full LOL


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

LMAO! ikr?? I have a boy who could probably inhale a good spoonful of these things with no problem! XD


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> lol, very true. I was just thinking it would be less mess with some way to measure out the food, rather than sticking my fingers in the pellets every time.


i use a mini spoon that's meant to measure out make up ..
http://www.coastalscents.com/make-your-own-1/packaging/ac-003.html
(i hope it's showing the right item .. if not search mini spoon .. to see what it looks like) .. i'm sure you can find this anywhere .. i just happened to be ordering make up and needed something a few dollars to get free shipping x_x and found the spoon

it works great =D .. it has a long handle so you don't have to open the lid of ur tank a lot to drop in food .. especially if u have jumpers that will jump at food before they are even dropped .. and it's easy to count pellets and scoop out food .. since i really don't want to stick my fingers in the food either ..


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm really glad someone posted about this!
I recently started feeding my Bowie the NLS, and they ARE extremely tiny! I've only been feeding him three, because I wasn't sure how they would sit with him. But he's been looking at me like "More?" after feedings, and after reading this, I think I'll probably bump him up to five per feeding. 

Thanks!


----------

